# Blazers @ Suns game thread



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Not to bad of a start. 7-7


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Bleeding Joel leads to Aldridge.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

17-14 Blazers!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

2 game threads and no one else is saying anything.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yes, they go to cover Zach and Aldridge gets a easy shot.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I know Zach called that board.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

that went in so sergio could get the assist. meant to be : )


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

jeez! Things going our way, huh? What a shot by Zach!


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Sergio looks great right off the bat. Maglore is a disaster yet again.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

trivia answer:

Sidney Wicks. first two years in the league, he averaged 24 and 11 and 23 and 10.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

sergio is ripping it up


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Why does Dixon only seem to get on a hot streak in games that don't mean anything? I perplexed why he still has the green light throwing up the garbage shots he's forcing.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

thats my guess for the aflack trivia question, which was;

Zach Randolph is averaging 23-10 this year. Who the last blazer to average 23 and 10 in a season?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> thats my guess for the aflack trivia question, which was;
> 
> Zach Randolph is averaging 23-10 this year. Who the last blazer to average 23 and 10 in a season?


You're probably right. I thought maybe Walton, but I think injuries kept him from doing it.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

joel was playing defense too well and not turning it over like magloire enough for nate i guess.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Glad Sergio got the hook for Jack. The team was playing way too well with Sergio. Nate needed to remind them that they stink.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Joel played solidly for the huge 3 minutes that Nate gave him. Now LaMarcus come out for LaFrenz??? How if Joel supposed to produce with this garbage rotation?

20-4 Phoenix run


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

we have no idea what we want to do either on offense or defense due the f'd up rotation. it's as simple as that.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

craigehlo said:


> Joel played solidly for the huge 3 minutes that Nate gave him. Now LaMarcus come out for LaFrenz??? How if Joel supposed to produce with this garbage rotation?
> 
> 20-4 Phoenix run


Joel was only pulled because he was bleeding and they couldn't get it closed. That let Aldridge come in. Of course why Joel hasn't came back in I have no idea.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

that was 3 in a the key and a travel. but I guess the poke in the eye (and no foul called) is a fair trade off.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Raef looks worse than Ha out there. Rebounds are passing through his hands. He's getting dunked on. This guy doesn't look close to game ready.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Down by 7 not to bad.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

garnett gonna miss a game or two


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crowTrobot said:


> garnett gonna miss a game or two


what'd he do?

btw, is there any reason why the team hasn't hired Terrell Brandon in some form or another?

The guy is a walking PR gold mine, and more like able than Damon is.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Offense died the sec Jack re-entered. No interior defense w/o Joel.

This game is over if the rotation stays like this. Lucky to be in it at all right now.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hap said:


> what'd he do?
> 
> btw, is there any reason why the team hasn't hired Terrell Brandon in some form or another?
> 
> The guy is a walking PR gold mine, and more like able than Damon is.


We already have a mascot.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Hap said:


> what'd he do?


He threw a ball at McDyess during an altercation.

Meanwhile in the Spurs game, Desmond Mason just got ejected for throwing a ball right after that.

I'd endorse Roy throwing the ball at Bell if he keeps complaining call as badly as he did in the first half. It's just that kind of night in the NBA.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

wow free throw discrepancy again 17-4 Suns right now


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

stoudemire runs into sergio to send him a message lol


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Raja Bell always kills the Blazers. You think Nate would tell the team not slack off of him.

Sergio and LaMarcus look great on the floor together.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> stoudemire runs into sergio to send him a message lol


Sergio didn't budge. Amare looked like he walked into a door.:biggrin:


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

nice little run here 78-86


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

82-88


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Aldridge needs to get back quicker.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

im liking it...even if we lose....it's a great effort we are giving right now, gotta love it


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ptownblazer1 said:


> im liking it...even if we lose....it's a great effort we are giving right now, gotta love it


I was just saying the same thing to a friend of mine. Great effort against a excellent team.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

i'm liking magloire eating bench in the 2nd half


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice Nate is letting Aldridge play so much. He's earn it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Can't stop them, maybe we'll be better off fouling them.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Great game by our team! Hard to beat anyone on the road when you only attempt 5 free throws in 48 minutes. The officiating continues to be an embarassing joke of late. Great effort all around by the Blazers.

I can certainly see what Canzano's saying, you just have to move the guy putting up 36 and 14 against the run-and-gun Suns.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

WE are getting KILLED by the refs. WTF is going on? Nate needs to get ****ing double t'd and light a fire under those officials asses. Then maybe they call a fair game.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

WOW - That was a great game. Makes me really like the Blazers future. 

- Very well coached. I often am irked by sub patterns and play calling, but Nate did a very good job tonight.
- Roy followed up a great game with another great game. He just makes me smile.
- Jack did a pretty good job coming back from injury. His D was solid but his shot was hot early and cold later.
- Aldridge is pretty good on D but still needs some help learning O rotations and how to hold ground inside. Although he was 4 of 5 this game.
- Zach was friggen great tonight. Even on D.
-Sergio did not get the assists he has been getting, but he did a great job slowing down the pace. He did get badly beat a couple times on D, but what do you expect, tis the suns.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

good game by Zach, if he plays this way it makes a huge difference.

But the way Brandon played. Wow. 

I hate losing, but I'd rather lose by 5 to the Suns when they played really good and barely beat us, then lose by 30 something because the team gave up.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

The refs were an absolute joke, again, no big shock there. 

But great game by the Blazers. Our rookie class is really looking special. The three of them combined again for 41 points and seven assists. That means that over the last three games they've accounted for 40% of our points and 52.4% of our assists. Pretty substantial.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

With Joel in the game instead of Magloire and LeFrenchie for those 9 minutes of giving up lay-ups, we would have won this game. WTF was that all about anyway?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Excellent game tonight, I am very proud of how the team played. I think the stretch that killed us is when Nate went small in the 2nd quarter, we played to their strength. I don't think Nate had a choice though, because Magloire was stinking it up, Aldridge was in foul trouble, and we didn't have Outlaw to bring in. He was pretty desperate at that point. They hung in there though and pressed em to the wall, and that is solid. Maybe there are some signs of moving into the future after all. :biggrin:


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

hasoos said:


> I don't think Nate had a choice though, because Magloire was stinking it up, Aldridge was in foul trouble


so was joel bleeding for 35 minutes or something?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Suns may have a huge morale problem, not to mention burn-out by playoff time, playing only 7 guys again.

Hope so.

Zach is looking better each game lately, really hustling. It's clear he likes the uptempo game more. He was a monster tonight and was actually getting *quadruple-teamed *alot. *He shot 1 foul shot????*


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

What's up with Martell only getting 5 mins of playing time? I noticed that the last game he only got a few minutes too. They can't think that this is actually good for his development can they?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

You might want to ready yourselves for this 

I thought Nate did a good job tonight. I also thought Zach did an ok job on offense tonight. 

Magloire sucks

The offense is easily better when Sergio is in the game rather than Jack

As the Phoenix announcers said...."This team should run more with all their young guys"

My only complaint....and it should be yours as well is that we had ZERO fast break points against the Phoenix Suns for God's sakes. ZERO!!!!!!! WTF??

The announcers for the Suns said that the rookies for the Blazers are all excelent, and should be playing more minutes. I bring this up only because EVERY announcing crew for the opposition has said this now about the Blazers. Tonight I thought Nate gave them all a good amount of time.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> What's up with Martell only getting 5 mins of playing time? I noticed that the last game he only got a few minutes too. They can't think that this is actually good for his development can they?


Lot of that is his play. He's not doing very well. Of course more time is what he needs but when you are in the game and trying to win it you want the people on the floor that is playing well. Of course that doesn't explain Mags playing!


----------



## Ozz (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm surprised it took you guys so long to complain about the refs. Even as a Suns fan, in the first half I was shaking my head over the amount of times we'd slam Zach/Udoka's arms in the paint and no call would be made. I think the refs were in a "Suns should win this game, we better make sure they do" mode from the start.

Anyways, good game. Neither team was spectacular tonight, but the Blazers impressed me. Sergio, despite the statline, looked sharp in the time that he was on the court. I really wish we'd kept that pick and drafted Sergio, rather than trading it away. D'Antoni's first mistake as a GM in my opinon.

Your team showed a lot of heart over 48 minutes, especially in coming back in the final minutes of the game. No doubt that despite being a young team, you'd be a lock to make the playoffs in the East and are nevertheless holding your own in the West. Best of luck the rest of the season.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

looked to me like Nate gave Sergio strict orders not to run at all in this game. probably a good idea, given that you can't win a running game against Phoenix. even reigned in to a strictly half court game, he still looked like the better point guard out there. not by much, though. Jack made some pretty nice defensive plays tonight.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Ozz said:


> I really wish we'd kept that pick and drafted Sergio, rather than trading it away. D'Antoni's first mistake as a GM in my opinon.


that one is really a head scratcher now, isn't it? Sergio would be a fantastic fit as Nash's backup. 

you didn't actually trade anything for the pick. Portland essentially just bought it. 

when people complain about Paul Allen, I can't help but think of things like this trade. our owner was willing to roll the dice a little on some extra salary, while the Phoenix owner was happy to take a little cash and be happy.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> The offense is easily better when Sergio is in the game rather than Jack


I may be wrong but if I had to guess, I'd say that Nate will continue to give Sergio more minutes but probably not as much as most of us would like.

Sergio had some struggles early and made mistakes. However, he has shown considerable skill lately and I think Nate will groom that and not make sudden wholesale changes in the lineup. I believe Nate is becoming more comfortable with the young'uns and they, likewise, are becoming more comfortable with him.

Last year at this time we had a huge PG debate about Blake vs. Bassy vs. Jack. I think we'll have a similar debate again as the year continues. I think most would prefer that Sergio run the team but I don't know how well Jack will take to losing his leadership role.

A scenario I could easily imagine would be Jack being involved in a trade (off-season) and us pursuing Blake as a backup to Sergio. Blake is a solid backup PG, is cheaper than Jack and is a known, and liked, quantity by Portland fans.

Gramps...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> I may be wrong but if I had to guess, I'd say that Nate will continue to give Sergio more minutes but probably not as much as most of us would like.
> 
> Sergio had some struggles early and made mistakes. However, he has shown considerable skill lately and I think Nate will groom that and not make sudden wholesale changes in the lineup. I believe Nate is becoming more comfortable with the young'uns and they, likewise, are becoming more comfortable with him.
> 
> ...



Good thoughts. I still think Jack and some small pieces could get us Childress from Atlanta. 

The onr thing that scares me about Sergio and Nate is games like tonight. Zero fast break points against a team that doesn't give a rat's *** if you score on them.I think Sergio was held back by Nate and told not to run. This really takes away a lot from his game IMO


----------



## Ozz (Jan 29, 2006)

mook said:


> that one is really a head scratcher now, isn't it? Sergio would be a fantastic fit as Nash's backup.


Yea, he actually reminded me of Nash a lot when he pulled up and hit a fadeaway three. The one thing I noticed though is that he wasn't much of a point guard tonight. Not because he wasn't passing much, but when he'd pass it to a teammate, that guy would try to iso and end up jacking up a shot on his own. It's only one game so I can't really judge, but I think if he were given more of a set role he'd put up respectable numbers in his rookie year.

I've been watching Sergio, Rondo, and Williams as much as I've been able to, to see what we missed out on. So far Rondo is looking like a chucker, Williams seems unmotivated 90% of the time, and Rodriguez looks to be the best out of the three.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mook said:


> when people complain about Paul Allen, I can't help but think of things like this trade. our owner was willing to roll the dice a little on some extra salary, while the Phoenix owner was happy to take a little cash and be happy.


It does make you wonder about him "selling" the team, don't it? Why would he be willing to stock the team up with as much young talent has he has, spending a good chunk of change in the process, just to sell it?

I understand the idea of "fire sales" to sell a team/franchise, or making it look spiffy, but I don't know if what he ok'd this summer fits that bill.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Good thoughts. I still think Jack and some small pieces could get us Childress from Atlanta.
> 
> The onr thing that scares me about Sergio and Nate is games like tonight. Zero fast break points against a team that doesn't give a rat's *** if you score on them.I think Sergio was held back by Nate and told not to run. This really takes away a lot from his game IMO


It was unfortunate to not have any fast breaks, but is it really a good idea to have a team run fast breaks against a team that would eat them up if they did? Especially since the team isn't that good at dong it in the first place?

I think if you try to play your game against Phoenix, they'll eat you up..if you try to play their game, they'll eat you up. If you morph between the two (imho, thats what Nate wants to do, and we'll end up doing) you can compete.

But trying to run against the team that runs almost every time? That's playing into their hands.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> A scenario I could easily imagine would be Jack being involved in a trade (off-season) and us pursuing Blake as a backup to Sergio. Blake is a solid backup PG, is cheaper than Jack and is a known, and liked, quantity by Portland fans.
> 
> Gramps...


Good chance that Steve will get a solid offer to stay in Denver as the starter if he keeps playing the way he is. It seems like the ideal situation for him. Either way, I doubt he'll be cheaper than Jarrett next year. Jarrett is a better fit here as the backup SG/PG if he's willing to accept that role.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Ozz said:


> I'm surprised it took you guys so long to complain about the refs. Even as a Suns fan, in the first half I was shaking my head over the amount of times we'd slam Zach/Udoka's arms in the paint and no call would be made. I think the refs were in a "Suns should win this game, we better make sure they do" mode from the start.
> 
> Anyways, good game. Neither team was spectacular tonight, but the Blazers impressed me. Sergio, despite the statline, looked sharp in the time that he was on the court. I really wish we'd kept that pick and drafted Sergio, rather than trading it away. D'Antoni's first mistake as a GM in my opinon.
> 
> Your team showed a lot of heart over 48 minutes, especially in coming back in the final minutes of the game. No doubt that despite being a young team, you'd be a lock to make the playoffs in the East and are nevertheless holding your own in the West. Best of luck the rest of the season.


You know it's bad when even Steve Nash is complaining about how bad the refs are treating the Blazers!

But getting screwed by the refs is like second nature to us. I'd honestly like to treat some of these NBA refs to a little punking and humiliation, prison style.



Chalking up wins isn't as imporant for us right now as just playing good basketball. If we can play within 4 points of one of the best teams in the NBA on the road, I'm happy. Too bad we can't play this well against crappy injury riddled Eastern Conferance teams at home.


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

> Zero fast break points against a team that doesn't give a rat's *** if you score on them


Seems to me that this is exactly the type of team that you want to slow it up with. If they truly don't give a rat's ***, if you score on them, as you put it, why wouldn't you run your half court offence and score everytime. Otherwise you'll end up in a game like Memphis had with them, which, while being entertaining, was not the best strategy for a victory. The teams you want to run against are the ones you have the hardest time scoring against in a half court set.

That said, having 0 fast break points is pretty sad even for a team deliberately slowing the pace down.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hap said:


> It does make you wonder about him "selling" the team, don't it? Why would he be willing to stock the team up with as much young talent has he has, spending a good chunk of change in the process, just to sell it?
> 
> I understand the idea of "fire sales" to sell a team/franchise, or making it look spiffy, but I don't know if what he ok'd this summer fits that bill.


He tried to sell the team but the offers, not surprisingly, were not what he wanted.

"For Sale: Cellar-dwelling basketball team with decade-long thug image currently stocked with overpaid cripples and has-beens complimented by a hodgepodge of interesting puzzle pieces, none of which fit together. Arena owned by separate entity which severely limits income potential, lowest attendance record in the league and most advertisers and season-ticket holders have cancelled. City officials have vowed to offer no financial support to team. League will never allow team to host an All-star game and League commissioner is known to despise current owner. Local media savages team daily from every angle possible. Satan himself has been known to walk several blocks out of his way to avoid team."

And so, he is attempting to build a young team with a promising future, and buy back the arena. Then he will get the offers he seeks.

This team is definitely for sale, which is a good thing in the long run because Paul is just plain tired of it. It's obvious when he speaks about the team, and more obvious on his face when he occasionally attends a game. As long as the right owner buys it. We don't want someone who has a different idea at this point. We're on the verge of having an exciting contender again.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Take heart good Blazer fans, this team is reverting to the team that began the season. A team that is a tough finisher and never-give-up one, a team that has nearly all its players healthy again. Outlaw will be back soon and give us one more option. The players are getting more used to each other and beginging to play together. Zack can and I believe he will adapt his game and become the best he can be at his position. 

I am greatly excited about his team and we have a lot of good to look forward to yet this season.:yay: 

Go Blazers!!

gatorpops


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> This team is definitely for sale, which is a good thing in the long run because Paul is just plain tired of it. It's obvious when he speaks about the team, and more obvious on his face when he occasionally attends a game. As long as the right owner buys it. We don't want someone who has a different idea at this point. We're on the verge of having an exciting contender again.


you have proof that the "team is definitely for sale"?

seems to go against all the information that people who actually know people in the business say.

The only thing Paul needs to do, besides buying back the RG, is dumping Vulcan. Those guys have been feeding him bad advice for a long time now.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> But getting screwed by the refs is like second nature to us. I'd honestly like to treat some of these NBA refs to a little punking and humiliation, prison style.


What prison did you say you reside in?:biggrin:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

That was, quite possibly, the best game I've seen Portland play since the Dallas series.

Honestly, when was the last time you saw such defensive intensity? When was the last time you saw Zach hitting the outside jumper like that? When was the last time you saw a Blazer utilize the notion of the 'pivot foot' like Brandon Roy? And LaMarcus? This kid is a stud, especially knocking down those two free throws.

I loved Sergio in this game too. I couldn't care less if Sergio didn't have as many assists tonight; we all know he can rack them up like the guy he played against. I loved that he saw the defense and didn't back down from shooting it. Although he was 4-11, he displayed the confidence shooting the J that the coaching staff was looking for.

Best all-around game since the Dallas series, no doubt. Well-coached, well defended, well executed. The refs lost this game for Portland, not Portland. Take heart in that.

23-7 free throw disparity was the difference.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

mook said:


> you didn't actually trade anything for the pick. Portland essentially just bought it.
> 
> when people complain about Paul Allen, I can't help but think of things like this trade. our owner was willing to roll the dice a little on some extra salary, while the Phoenix owner was happy to take a little cash and be happy.


It was a straight-up sale, but Phoenix didn't do it just for the cash from Allen. Phoenix's owner gave management strict orders to stay under the lux tax threshold. The sale of the pick was meant to help them do that, while still making big signings like Boris Diaw, Leo Barbosa and Marcus Banks. In hindsight though, I'm certain that Phoenix would rather have not signed Banks and instead kept Sergio, even if Sergio didn't make much less money as well.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks like two games in a row where Nate's controlled the tempo with his game plan, has found meaningful minutes for Sergio and Aldridge and where Zach has been dominant. From that we got one big win and a near huge upset against good teams. Not bad.

If I were the type to complain about Nate and Zach all day, I might be struggling right now ... :biggrin: 

That's the kind of ball Nate's been trying to get the team to play all season. That's exactly what the plan looks like when it goes right. Let's hope they can keep it up on a more consistent basis. :cheers:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

dudleysghost said:


> Looks like two games in a row where Nate's controlled the tempo with his game plan, has found meaningful minutes for Sergio and Aldridge and where Zach has been dominant. From that we got one big win and a near huge upset against good teams. Not bad.
> 
> If I were the type to complain about Nate and Zach all day, I might be struggling right now ... :biggrin:
> 
> That's the kind of ball Nate's been trying to get the team to play all season. That's exactly what the plan looks like when it goes right. Let's hope they can keep it up on a more consistent basis. :cheers:



sadly that plan....in Nates own words is to "bore the Suns to death". Unfortunately that bores us too if Zach doesn't have a monster game. As I said earlier though, I thought Nate did a good job with the things I normally ***** about. 

As for the "big win" we got against the Cavs, keep in mind that was the second game of a back to back for them and they flat out sucked the night before as well in Seattle. 

We also hit a lot of 3 pointers last night. That made the score a lot closer than it would have been if we had shot like our season average. We normally shoot .325 from behind the arc, but last night we shot .450. That's great, but I'd hold off on those coach of the year banners. It was a bit of a fluke that we were in this game.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Overall, I thought the Blazers played great last night. Remember, your playing the hottest team in the NBA right now - on their home court. Zach was a beast last night - incredible game for him.

Yeah, losing hurts. But there really wasn't too much to complain about last night. I especially liked the hustle from everyone on the team.

(On a side note, Blake played an almost identical game to Nash, in that he measured his shooting this time and got the ball to the "bigs" - who scored big. He also led the team with 3 steals and hit a critical 3 ptr near the end to seal the team's 2nd consecutive win over Lebron & Co. Melo has just one game left on his suspension.)


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe you guys should make a Steve Blake forum. Then you guys can post your Blake stuff over there, and I won't have to read it anymore.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Maybe you guys should make a Steve Blake forum. Then you guys can post your Blake stuff over there, and I won't have to read it anymore.


Don't be bitter! :chill: 

Actually, you have a great idea. I think we should sticky a new thread that tracks our former players with regular updates, including Telfair, Blake, Patterson, Skinner, etc. That kind of thread is always interesting to those who like to analyze the effects of trades.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

southnc said:


> (On a side note, Blake played an almost identical game to Nash


how is 2-7 with 5 assists almost identical to 4-8 with 15 assists?


----------

